# Managing exercise with T1



## SB2015 (Apr 14, 2021)

I have just been sent this link from @Odette DUK to an event focusing on managing Exercise with T1. 

We know sport, exercise, and type 1 can be difficult to navigate. There’s a lot to think about – from the amount of insulin you’ve got on board, to the kind of exercise you’re going to do, and what you last had to eat.  
Join us at our *‘Managing type 1, sport and exercise’ Q&A panel session* on Thursday, 29 April from 7pm on Zoom. You’ll hear from our *panel of experts* who’ll answer your questions about taking part in sport and exercise. The panellists include an Associate Professor of Diabetes, a Diabetes Specialist Nurse, a dietitian, and a former GB gymnast living with type 1. 
Find out more and sign up for free here: *https://eu.eventscloud.com/esurvey/sport*


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ooops

I just spotted that @Odette had already put this on the forum.
Never mind.  Worth flagging again based on my positive experience of previous events.


----------



## Odette DUK (Apr 15, 2021)

Haha, thanks Sue!!!


----------

